# Any American in Split, Croatia or Kotor, Montenegro?



## linhsan (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for someone who can tell me how much roughly utilities cost per month during winter months ( Jan, Feb, Mar) for a 120 sq m apartment in Split, Croatia and Kotor, Montenegro. 

Thanks,


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

linhsan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for someone who can tell me how much roughly utilities cost per month during winter months ( Jan, Feb, Mar) for a 120 sq m apartment in Split, Croatia and Kotor, Montenegro.
> 
> Thanks,


linhsan I know it has been a long time but I am hoping you still post here. Did you get to Kotor at all?

I am looking to buy a property in Montenegro and spend part of my time there each year.

I've been reading a few guides with this one being the most helpful so far: https://montenegroguides.co/life/living-in-montenegro-as-an-expat/

It seems to me, excluding rent, it's very possible to live well in Montenegro on 500 euros each month. Did you find this to be the case?


----------

